# First Watch for Girlfriend - Help Needed



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

We met 3 years ago and I’m searching for a watch to get her for Valentines Day.

Im the watch fan of our couple with her wearing only a FitBit since I’ve known her. We went to a fancy/tuxedo/office party at a museum a few weeks ago and we enjoyed dressing up. We discuss a bit what we wear and enjoy these conversations and I believe she took off her FitBit, feeling it is way under-dressed compared to her, my, and others’ wardrobes at the event.

I believe she was expecting me to get her a watch for Christmas so the time is ripe.

I am a bit of a traditionalist just now feeling comfortable with 40mm watches (divers and chronographs larger is ok but not standard 3-hand watches for me - I‘ve been a 38mm guy). I’m 59 and she is 54.

I mention this to share my bias and in response to looking in the women’s forum and seeing so many watches 36mm and up.

I didn’t expect to see so many large (to my sensibilities) watches. The women I know go for “traditional” sized watches - probably under 30mm (rolex was 26mm now 28mm as smallest size).

And all of this is relevant because I don’t know what her size preference would be and she likes surprises, so going watch shopping with her may be out. Her FitBit is a smaller, narrow band style, but I don’t know if that translates to what she would want in an analog watch. She has made clear (thank goodness) that she doesn’t like gold so no gold and no two-tone.

If I had to buy today, after looking at hundreds of watches for her, I would choose the Tissot Ballade with mother of pearl on the dial, which comes in at 32mm I believe. Also looking at Citizen Eco Drive. Quartz accuracy and no maintenance might work for her better than an automatic.

Thoughts? Advice on a watch or how to proceed? Maybe taking her watch shopping is a good idea? There is a family-owned AD that carries Tissot and other brands as well. Looking to stay under $1k.

Tissot Women's Ballade COSC 316L Stainless Steel case Swiss Automatic Watch Strap, Grey, 16 (Model: T1082081111700) Amazon.com: Tissot Women's Ballade COSC 316L Stainless Steel case Swiss Automatic Watch Strap, Grey, 16 (Model: T1082081111700) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Take her shopping. See what *she* likes.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

I would strongly suggest Eco drive, maybe with small diamonds. No time/ date setting is a huge benefit. Definitely ask about the size, usually at this age 36-39 mm will be better. This is my better half's favorite(not my picture). Dressy and tough enough.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Take her to the shop. Buy what she likes. 
Married for thirty years and that's the only foolproof way to get her something she will wear.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Ginseng108 said:


> Take her to the shop. Buy what she likes.
> Married for thirty years and that's the only foolproof way to get her something she will wear.


This. Even with that though, I’ve bought two for the wife that she initially liked, but stopped wearing in short order (she prefers her Apple Watch).

You do you. I’d recommend keeping it to a price point that you can stomach it essentially getting tossed in a drawer and forgotten.

Regardless of which direction you go though, incorporate her feedback if you want there to be a chance of her being happy with it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

When last purchasing a watch for my wife, I went shopping with her as well as showed her pictures of roughly a dozen different watches, asked her thoughts, and took notes....then turned those into something she really appreciated. Key is showing a variety, so the actual watch remains a true surprise


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

anything from Cartier.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I’m leaning towards setting up a shopping date at my local AD. I absolutely want to get her what she likes but felt that she wants it to be a surprise as ruling out watch shopping 🧐


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

GregB said:


> I’m leaning towards setting up a shopping date at my local AD. I absolutely want to get her what she likes but felt that she wants it to be a surprise as ruling out watch shopping 🧐


The shopping trip with her will *be *the surprise. Make an event of it: wrap the trip to the AD with a nice lunch or dinner. That way, she'll have the memory of the day *and* the watch.


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Check out Longines smaller watches. Try and match her ring material if she wears a few...


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

GregB said:


> I’m leaning towards setting up a shopping date at my local AD. I absolutely want to get her what she likes but felt that she wants it to be a surprise as ruling out watch shopping 🧐


Surprises are over rated


----------



## GeorgeGordon (Jan 15, 2019)

Did she say she wanted a watch? If not, don't buy her a watch.

Buying watches for people who didn't explicitly ask for watches is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

Budget? I didn’t saw one


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Jorgerg said:


> Budget? I didn’t saw one


Under $1k USD.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

caribiner23 said:


> The shopping trip with her will *be *the surprise. Make an event of it: wrap the trip to the AD with a nice lunch or dinner. That way, she'll have the memory of the day *and* the watch.


This. Perfect.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m nearing 71 and have learned this over the decades. If you don’t know your SO style, don’t buy anything. A shopping trip that’s not a surprise is far better than a surprise that falls flat.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Bet she would like a ring better. Just sayin….

That said, a watch first is a good test. Kind of like a puppy before kids.


----------



## Jorgerg (Nov 30, 2013)

caribiner23 said:


> The shopping trip with her will *be *the surprise. Make an event of it: wrap the trip to the AD with a nice lunch or dinner. That way, she'll have the memory of the day *and* the watch.


Yeah, this is the best bet. I’ve gifted my wife watches twice…she used to be also a wristband/garmin like one, but with interest in watches…she used to have some quartz ones, that got stolen…she liked a Samsung one that I got her with several bands to change, so she played with it try to adjust it to the situation. 2 yrs ago, I gave her a mido belluna royal…she loves it, specially because it also has several straps and she changes it depending on the attire. That could also be an idea


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Raymond Weil carries a nice selection of women’s watches for another suggestion.


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

The watch linked in the OP is a fine piece in its price range, I got that for my daughter for Christmas in its two-tone colourway. But both I and her mother knew that it was the exact model she wanted, and that's why I got it for her. Take her shopping, see what she likes.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

caribiner23 said:


> Take her shopping. See what *she* likes.





GeorgeGordon said:


> Did she say she wanted a watch? If not, don't buy her a watch.
> 
> Buying watches for people who didn't explicitly ask for watches is a recipe for disaster.


2 of the very best pieces of advice esp. when it comes to women. DO NOT think you know what she wants --- you're most likely going to fall flat on your face.
if you get the vibe she wants a watch, take her shopping -- let her select, you pay. it will be the best watch you bought her....
otherwise, a (rude) surprise will be waiting for you.... 🤔


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

most of this depends on the nature of the relationship, which none of us can speak to very well. It rarely causes problems to use this as an opportunity to do a little shopping with her - you'll probably learn something, not just about how she feels about wearing a watch and for what purpose; most fitbit people would probably lean toward another wearable rather than a watch, my guess anyway. 

my spouse, in a similar age bracket, wears an apple watch (40mm) most of the time, even when she dresses up. Occasionally, she'll wear a Cartier tank or a Michele watch that's more of a Tonneau case, for whatever that's worth. there are dressy & not particularly expensive tank and tonneau womens quartz watches out there. (my spouse would never, ever want an automatic. zero interest). 

Fair warning, larger watches have been trending for women the last few years. not for everyone, but you see women wearing larger watches more often than 5 years ago. our youngest, pretty slender, will be 20 in a few months, wears one of my late father-in-law's Raymond Weil watches, looks fairly large on her wrist; her cousin, same age, wears a Tag that also used to be her grandfather's and that also looks large on her wrist.


----------



## uowp (Dec 15, 2021)

caribiner23 said:


> The shopping trip with her will *be *the surprise. Make an event of it: wrap the trip to the AD with a nice lunch or dinner. That way, she'll have the memory of the day *and* the watch.


this is what I did as well. I pre-purchased a watch from a Longines boutique and left it there.
then I asked my partner to go out for lunch and dropped by the boutique afterwards. They sized the watch for her in the store. She had an option to get a different design though as we’re already in the store. But she liked the one I already purchased.


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Let her choose.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I’m going to scope out my AD first and see what is on hand. I haven’t been recently.

Then to plan the surprise!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Buy her a Sinn ezm3f and if she doesn't like it then you get a great watch. Or maybe a Sinn 456 mother of Pearl.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Use this as a bonding time and start taking her to different ADs, on a different Pretense and see if she’ll go with you and then just happen to look at the ladies Watches. Best to let her pick it out herself. Vance.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Married for over 30 years, and count me in the "take her shopping" camp. The idea of picking exactly the right watch and surprising her with it is so nice and compelling, but actually pulling it off is elusive ... unless she's the type that has dropped plenty of hints about what she wants (which does not sound like the OP's situation).

If you take her shopping, spend time with her going over options, and eventually purchase something she really likes, you're going to get all the upside with none of the risk.


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Keep the receipt.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I think the one you posted looks great. I also agree with another poster that 32mm might seem a bit small these days. I posted 3 automatic suggestion which I think are pretty decent. One larger and two just hair larger than the one you suggested. And you can never go wrong with Citizen as I think they are one of the best ladies brands. They truly make dedicated ladies watches, not just smaller versions of mens watches. 









Amazon.com: Tissot Mens Couturier 316L Stainless Steel case Swiss Automatic Watch, Grey, Stainless Steel, 22 (T0354071103101) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Tissot Mens Couturier 316L Stainless Steel case Swiss Automatic Watch, Grey, Stainless Steel, 22 (T0354071103101) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: SEIKO PRESAGE Automatic Ladies Cocktail 'Pink Lady' Steel Watch SRP839J1 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy SEIKO PRESAGE Automatic Ladies Cocktail 'Pink Lady' Steel Watch SRP839J1 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Seiko SRPF54 Presage Cocktail Time Stainless Case Rose Gold : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Seiko SRPF54 Presage Cocktail Time Stainless Case Rose Gold and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## rado63 (Dec 15, 2011)

Seems to be many giving advice to take her watch shopping. Probably the best advice.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

I suggest not getting her a watch, unless you can confirm that she does indeed want one and will actually wear it.


----------



## Yakswak (Dec 19, 2009)

I've gotten my wife a watch once (or twice?) since we've been dating married for the lats 20+ years. I did well the second time, a classic looking Gucci quartz I found on discount while visiting Japan. BUT, changing the battery was a pain and not all stores would touch the watch for some reason. The watch has sat mostly for the last 10-15yrs or so, although she just got the battery changed. She's an Apple Watch wearer most of the time...I've bought her one or two of those in the past several years also, knowing she likes them. 

The point is, maybe no quartz unless she doesn't mind battery changes (or you'll do it for her). And maybe no watch at all unless she will actually wear it. Also, the suggestions on shopping together is great as long as there is a mutual understanding on the budget. It's easier when you are married to have financial discussions (correct that, absolutely necessary to understand your finances...), but perhaps more awkward in the dating phase. 

I've been wondering if I could break her Apple Watch wearing streak by getting a Cartier Tank Solarbeat. It's a classic, not an automatic so don't have to worry about setting time, and solar powered so no battery changes. But I'm guessing it will just end up being an expensive paperweight on the dresser. 

Good luck!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

caribiner23 said:


> Take her shopping. See what *she* likes.


agree....their views are completely different from men..unless it is a white dial daytona


----------



## Kbutler (Apr 13, 2020)

My wife has always worn a watch, but is one that when she walks in the door at home she removes her watch and rings immediately. She would not tolerate a mechanical. She doesn't want to fuss with it. She wants to put it on and have it correct. I got her a ~28 mm Citizen eco drive with a pink dial five years ago or maybe a touch longer and she loves it. She can't figure out why I keep showing her more expensive options! I've had her try on my 38 mm watches and she thinks they are way too big.


----------



## epi.is (Jul 28, 2019)

Whatever the brand/stye you get, I'd recommend a quartz, if they're not particularly into watches then many people couldn't be bothered with the hassle of an auto that needs constant attention, which means it ends up in the jewellery box more often than not.


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

An Apple Smart Watch would be a safe bet.


----------



## Maggie15 (Jul 30, 2015)

GregB said:


> We met 3 years ago and I’m searching for a watch to get her for Valentines Day.
> 
> Im the watch fan of our couple with her wearing only a FitBit since I’ve known her. We went to a fancy/tuxedo/office party at a museum a few weeks ago and we enjoyed dressing up. We discuss a bit what we wear and enjoy these conversations and I believe she took off her FitBit, feeling it is way under-dressed compared to her, my, and others’ wardrobes at the event.
> 
> ...





GregB said:


> We met 3 years ago and I’m searching for a watch to get her for Valentines Day.
> 
> Im the watch fan of our couple with her wearing only a FitBit since I’ve known her. We went to a fancy/tuxedo/office party at a museum a few weeks ago and we enjoyed dressing up. We discuss a bit what we wear and enjoy these conversations and I believe she took off her FitBit, feeling it is way under-dressed compared to her, my, and others’ wardrobes at the event.
> 
> ...


A few years ago my wife picked out the smaller Lady DateJust and I think she has always regretted not going bigger. 

My wife is 36 and likes wearing my watches (40-44MM), even though they’re large on her wrist.

Last month for our anniversary she picked out a Tag Ladies Carrera. It’s 36MM and she loves it.

In my experience women are often the true watch lovers. They don’t care that much about brands, complications or movement. They just wear what they like.

I think many women also prefer quartz as they don’t like repeatedly setting their watch and winding it. It infuriates me when my wife borrows one of my IWC and walks around all day with the wrong day and date, but she is too lazy to set them.

Bottom line - take your girl shopping and let her pick out what she likes.


----------



## RoseQueen (Aug 1, 2020)

GregB said:


> I’m leaning towards setting up a shopping date at my local AD. I absolutely want to get her what she likes but felt that she wants it to be a surprise as ruling out watch shopping 🧐


Taking her watch shopping can be the surprise


----------



## feedyourneed (1 mo ago)

GregB said:


> We met 3 years ago and I’m searching for a watch to get her for Valentines Day.
> 
> Im the watch fan of our couple with her wearing only a FitBit since I’ve known her. We went to a fancy/tuxedo/office party at a museum a few weeks ago and we enjoyed dressing up. We discuss a bit what we wear and enjoy these conversations and I believe she took off her FitBit, feeling it is way under-dressed compared to her, my, and others’ wardrobes at the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXDirt (Dec 3, 2014)

Lots of good advice here. My nickel, used to be 2 cents. My wife wears a smart watch pretty much all the time, but I have bought her a couple of what she refers to as "dress watches", just for the nice dinners out, work parties, etc. where we dress up and she wants it as jewelry more than its function as a watch. Which, if I'm honest, is partly why I am always wearing a watch, and have way more of them than I need, I like the bling . I too considered surprising her, but decided to gift her a shopping day for a watch with a price range and she picked a great watch that I'd have never picked, thus she got what she really wanted and I still gave her a gift and a fun afternoon out watch shopping. She has a womens Seiko and a watch from Brighton that she can change the bands on to match whatever shes wearing when we go out.


----------



## Jsnhammer (Jul 20, 2020)

A lot of good advice here, I'll just add a few thoughts. We are in the same age bracket and I am married for 30 years so perhaps I have some experience in the matter. I have a substantial watch collection but I have not been able to pry a FitBit from my wife's wrist. 

Over the years I've bought her a few watches. Notably a Rolex women's Datejust (which she's worn perhaps a hand full of times at most), a Zenith (very occasional wear), a MOP Gucci (one in a long while wear), and a vintage Tag S/EL. I actually bought her the Tag for amusement. Let me explain, when we were dating and mostly broke, we once went into Manhattan and bought matching knock-off Tag S/EL's for a few dollars. They were such bad watches, but we wore them for years back then, laughing that only a real fool would spend a thousand or more on a real Tag watch  Wow has time changed! She does wear the Tag a little more frequently for the same sentimental reasons. I still smile when I see it on her wrist.

I had once asked her if she wanted to select a nice watch. We looked at some ladies models and she confided that she has a hard time reading the numbers on the dials and didn't want to be embarrassed by needing to squint at a watch dial. The other thing she said was she didn't love the look of oversized watches on her because she has such a tiny wrist, so it was a real dilemma to find something mid-size, legible but feminine. She still has not found a perfect watch that would take the place of the FitBit for her. However, she does enjoy the hunt. She likes shopping and trying things on. 

The advice to take her shopping is spot on. She may have her own reasons for not liking or wanting certain dials or sizes that she may not want to articulate. The only caveat I would add is go to the AD before you take her and scope out a few different possibilities to guide her towards. Don't leave it to the AD. The AD may decide to show her the top-tier (expensive) watches hoping to make a quick sale and the girlfriend may have no idea about prices and/or quality. The girlfriend may appreciate if you can take the lead and walk her through several potential selections to try on. Ultimately let her make the decision or no decision at all (which is ok too). She will certainly appreciate the thought and the shopping trip and the lunch! Remember it's not the destination, its the journey that's important.


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

Croton has a nice Diamond markers ladies watch at around 95.00 with a myiota quartz movement with 10 year battery, has a bezel like a DJ Fluted in gold very dressy my lady loves it, we are both 65 and I'm the WIS in the house. 
Just a thought to help you out with this decision. 
Good luck.


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

GregB said:


> We met 3 years ago and I’m searching for a watch to get her for Valentines Day.
> 
> Im the watch fan of our couple with her wearing only a FitBit since I’ve known her. We went to a fancy/tuxedo/office party at a museum a few weeks ago and we enjoyed dressing up. We discuss a bit what we wear and enjoy these conversations and I believe she took off her FitBit, feeling it is way under-dressed compared to her, my, and others’ wardrobes at the event.
> 
> ...


That's a nice one.

Me?: "Let her decide. Take her shopping for herself. Might not end up in a drawer" But, you said "surprise".

Got it.

Don't know her tastes one bit. People here will give you a bunch of great possibilities.

Some ideas: Make it as big and legible as is feminine. I'm a man of a certain age, like you, and I can't see jack.

If she's not in that boat, she will be someday - can't remain 29 forever!

So, I'd think of contrasting dials, numerals or clear indices - no dates, etc. 28-30mm?

Here's an idea (where I get my "way" and you get the element of surprise): Misdirection. (My family sometimes does weird stuff like this.)

Get a big box with tissue paper, wrap it very nicely - pink paper, bows (whatever seems "feminine" or for the ladies, etc.).

Another smaller box inside - well-wrapped, tissue paper, etc.

Then, a nice envelope with a printed silhouette of a watch inside question mark "?" on the dial.

Coffee, muffins and a co-shopping experience....

Consider this, if you will - be careful she doesn't think it's a ring!

Good luck!


----------



## BuddyLee (May 24, 2017)

+1 for Longines, my wife loves her Dolce Vita (Longines Dolce Vita Silver Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch L52554716), wears it way more often than any others. Very elegant and great quality.


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

I went through this for Christmas this year.

See My post on here about it.

I got lucky... I think. The one I picked was similar to the one the OP mentioned. Same Powermatic 80 movement by Tissot. She really loved it.

As to the mentions of them not being bothered with the hassle of a mechanical: it can work the other way. She wears her watch every day, and at night. No longer will I be pressed into service to replace the batteries in her quartz. Not to mention keep having to strip her Swiss Legend down to re-glue the numbers on the dial after they've fallen off yet again. 

I don't expect that she will hack the watch, and set it correct to the second as I do, but a second or so to adjust the minute hand periodically should be no bother. She'd have to do that with the quartz anyway.

Of course, I could be wrong. It could end up in a drawer, but the emotional response on Christmas Day was worth it. Good luck!


----------



## canoewithu (Oct 27, 2018)

I've bought my wife (36yrs) a couple of watches smallish-gold-diamonds-bracelets, then this last time I asked her, what she liked and she chose this. Larger dial-leather strap-rose gold-date, she loves it! You never know, I wouldn't picked it. You want to surprise her, make the trip to the watch counter the surprise and let her choose.


----------



## Chadgad (4 mo ago)

Ginseng108 said:


> Take her to the shop. Buy what she likes.
> Married for thirty years and that's the only foolproof way to get her something she will wear.





thewatchidiot said:


> I’m nearing 71 and have learned this over the decades. If you don’t know your SO style, don’t buy anything. A shopping trip that’s not a surprise is far better than a surprise that falls flat.


This idiot is totally right! Only joking about the idiot part. I just bought my wife a computer for her wrist (smart watch) , as she had mentioned she wanted one. I spent a long time researching ‘ram this’ and ‘connectivity that’ and when she opened it at Christmas I could see it in her eyes that she didn’t like it. It’s too big for her wrist.
You should definitely surprise her with a trip to the time piece store. Maybe a date to a coffee/fancy chocolate place then off to watch shopping from there. Chicks like stuff like that.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Chadgad said:


> This idiot is totally right! Only joking about the idiot part. I just bought my wife a computer for her wrist (smart watch) , as she had mentioned she wanted one. I spent a long time researching ‘ram this’ and ‘connectivity that’ and when she opened it at Christmas I could see it in her eyes that she didn’t like it. It’s too big for her wrist.
> You should definitely surprise her with a trip to the time piece store. Maybe a date to a coffee/fancy chocolate place then off to watch shopping from there. Chicks like stuff like that.


I like “this idiot”. Got a good laugh from it! To be honest, changing my name to “theidiot“ probably is more accurate anyway. Clearly more exhaustive


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

caribiner23 said:


> Take her shopping. See what *she* likes.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

take her shopping and let her tell you what she likes.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

I am going to go against the grain here somewhat. From a female perspective, here is how I see it:

IF you get it right, then a watch you pick out for your SO will have greater impact and greater sentimental value than a watch she chooses herself as part of a shopping trip financed by you.

However, the odds of you getting it right are statistically slim. Most men get it wrong.

So essentially, you have to decide whether you can accept the risk in hopes of a spectacular result, or whether you prefer no risk for the certainty of a good result. Nothing wrong with a good result (she will obviously like the watch she picks out herself). But a spectacular result is IMO the holy grail.

Now. Even though the odds of you getting it right are statistically slim, you are not a statistic, you are an individual and you two as a couple have a unique dynamic. There are things you can do to increase your chances of getting it right. Get to know her style, browse lots of photos & reviews together, etc.

You can also cheat a little and do a hybrid of the two scenarios. Go browsing together so that she tries on lots of things. Observe her feedback, and later return and buy the one she seemed to like the most. Even if it's _somewhat_ expected, receiving an outright gift rather than buying something together, will have greater impact. I do think there is something viscerally fulfilling, for a female, about the gift format (as opposed to 'here, you choose and I'll pay for it'). Assuming of course you get it right  

Just my 2 eurocents!


----------



## RickyZ2J (5 mo ago)

Stchambe said:


> anything from Cartier.


That doesn't always work. 30-years ago I bought her a Cartier Panther - Gold & Stainless to cover both colors. She's worn it maybe 10-times.


----------

